# Important papers and info to take with you



## EAM (Aug 27, 2005)

We all take along our reservation confirmation, copies of e-tickets, car reservations, and, for international travel, our passports.

Are there any other important pieces of information you always take with you (e.g. eyeglass Rx., list of medications, emergency contacts) and if so, where do you keep them while traveling?


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 27, 2005)

Somewhere with you or so that you can get ahold of someone that you have given the information to, is a list of all credit cards - numbers and who to call if you loose them one way or another.

I always take a list of medicines, doctors, emergency contacts, and if we are taking grandchildren the following:

1. Power of Attorney or Authorization to take the children where we are taking them, also address medical care.
2. One of their insurance cards or at least a copy of it.
3. Picture ID of the children - if they don't have passports, most states offer a picture ID similar to a drivers license.
4. List of medicines and doctors
5. Phone numbers of parents - home, work, cell, pagers
6. Anything else that may be of importances 

I also, make out a detail itinerary including address, phone numbers of timeshares, cell phones, etc., etc., if we fly, flight numbers, schedules, rental car agencies, etc. If we are driving, then our car/van license number, etc. That way if the parents need to get ahold of us in an emergency, they have all the information possible.

There is not such thing as overload with information.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 27, 2005)

I second the recommendation for a list of credit cards and the customer service numbers for reporting lost/stolen cards.

We also have copies of our passports in our luggage and at home in case we need to replace them.  

If you buy trip insurance which we do for international travel, have the policy and contact info with you.

What about phone numbers/email addresses of friends?  If your cell phone is dead, will you know how to contact anyone? 

Deb


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 27, 2005)

When I had an HMO, I always brought along a couple of claim forms.  Now that I have a PPO (United Healthcare) I go to their website in advance and look up the nearby hospitals, what their specialties are, etc.  I also look up doctors in the area in several specialties.  

In addition I bring along a small, typed health history and list of prescribed meds for each of us.  Actually I keep one of these in my wallet all the time, and make a bigger one of just the meds to give to the doctors each visit.  

I don't necessarily bring my medicine vials, but I always bring the slips from the pharmacy showing the name of the medicine, strength, who prescribed it, when, etc.

Fern


----------



## Minnie (Aug 27, 2005)

All the suggestions are good ones (some of which I would never have thought of).  Thank you all.  We recently had a living trust drawn up and it was recommended we take a copy of our Advance Health Care Dirctive with us on all trips.  They even provided a bound copy to use.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 28, 2005)

Proof of car insurance is a must with some of the smaller car rental companies.  If you don't have it, they require you take their stuff which more than negates the lower cost of the rental.

GEORGE


----------



## suzanne (Aug 28, 2005)

I make 4 copies of my list of important information. I leave one in safe at home, one with friend or relative and take two with me. I leave one in either the in-room safe and if there is not one I put it a suitcase and keep the suitcase locked with a small padlock. The other one I keep in my wallet.

Suzanne


----------

